# A big girl and nice surprise



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw the big girl about 7 feet off the bank and tossed a fluke at her. Thankfully she didnt spook and swam behind my bait. A couple of twitches later she inhaled it. Earlier in the morning I caught the smallmouth on a wacky rigged zoom trick worm. This was out in knox county, and we caught a bunch on topwaters and lipless sexy shads


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Smallie pic too


----------

